# gdy coś jest śmieszne, mówimy...



## ryba

Cześć!

Istnieją u Was jakieś potoczne/slangowe sposoby wyrażania śmiechu w sposób werbalny?

Chodzi mi o słowa i wyrażenia podobne do turkowskiego *darcia*. Większą część dzieciństwa spędziłem w Turku, mieście liczącym jakieś 30 000 mieszkańców, leżącym we wschodniej Wielkopolsce.

Użycie to pojawiło się w miejscowej polszczyźnie jak byłem w gimnazjum, jakieś 7-9 lat temu i związana z nim rodzina wyrazów praktycznie wyparła używane dotąd przez niektórych _lanie_ (lać z czegoś to śmiać się z czegoś), które mi się nigdy nie podobało. W liceum słyszałem też że niektórzy mają z czegoś _polewkę_ lub _polew_, dość często słyszało się też _zwałę_, którą przywleczono z ówczesnego poznańskiego slangu, jednak w Turku zdecydowanie królowało i, z tego co wiem, dalej króluje DARCIE.

"Ale darcie!!" to wykrzyknienie używane w śmiesznych sytuacjach. W standardowym polskim byłoby to coś na kształt "Ale śmieszne!" lub "Ale ubaw!".

Spokojniejszym tonem można powiedzieć po prostu "Darcie." lub "Daaarcie." (zależnie od kontekstu), a w odpowiedzi na jakąś informację czy opowiedzianą historię, również "To darcie" lub "No to darcie".

Zdania typu "nie zdzieraj" słyszy sie codziennie wsród młodzieży, również tej całkiem młodej.

"Nie zdzieraj" mówią laski, gdy chłop(a)cy sobie z nich pokpiwają, śmieją się z nich, itp. (zwłaszcza gdy ci chłopcy po prostu je podrywają; wiadomo, ten wiek...).
"Weź, nie zdzieraj".
"Weź się nie śmiej" brzmiałoby dziwnie, jakoś tak grzecznie, standardowo i bezbarwnie, a przede wszystkim poważnie i dosłownie, a przecież nie o to chodzi.

"Pokażę ci jak mi wyszło, ale nie zdzieraj." (= "...ale się nie śmiej").

"Z czego zdzierasz?" / "Z czego drzesz?" (= "Z czego się śmiejesz?")

"Ale z tego darłem!" / "Ale miałem darcie!" (= "Ale mnie to ubawiło").

Jak coś prowokuje niewinny śmiech lub kpinę, jest "darciowe". "Patrz, ale darciowe buty, haha, dobre!!"

Można powiedzieć "Nie no, przyszedł i se (sobie) zrobił z nas darcie normalnie" o profesorze, który przyszedł ewidentnie nieprzygotowany, czyli po prostu "sobie z nas zakpił".


Ciekawe jest, że w Koninie leżącym jakieś 30 km od Turku nie ma się _darcia_, się nie _zdziera_ ani nie _drze_. Się _wyje_. I, z tego co wiem, konińskiemu _wyciu_ nie towarzyszy taka szeroka gama wyrażeń pokrewnych.

W oddalonej o jakieś 15 km od Turku Dobrej duży ubaw/śmiech to _łach_.


Studiując w Poznaniu poznałem parę innych slangowych metod nazywania tego samego w różnych częściach Polski, ale nie chcę wyprzedzać Waszych komentarzy.

Aahh, ale będzie ciekawie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Znam kilka osób ze Świdnicy - wszystkie zgodnie _mają pianie_ albo po prostu _pieją_ z czegoś  ("Ale było _pianie_!").

"Z czego _rżysz_?" - to już chyba wychodzi z obiegu?

_Darcie łacha_ jest chyba dalej na topie. "Ale ze mnie _darli łacha_ na jeździe próbnej!".

Popularne wśród tutejszej emigracji jest też _lanie_ z czegoś (kogoś): "_Laliśmy_ z niego przez pół godziny."

No i dosyć modna_ zwała. _Można _mieć zwałę_, można też mieć _zwałową_ fryzurę albo t-shirta.

Tyle póki co.


----------



## majlo

W moim rodzinnym mieście, czyli w Kwidzynie oraz w moim drugim "rodzinnym" mieście, czyli w Elblągu najpopularniejszym wyrażeniem jest _Ale beka!_ Przymiotnik: _bekowy._

_Darcia _dotychczas nie znałem, a o _lachu _dowiedziałem się stosunkowo niedawno za sprawą kolegi (z Jeleniej Góry), który używa tego słowa na innym forum.


----------



## Magdalennon

Mam kolege z Gdyni, ktory zawsze mowil "ale beka" jako ale ubaw.


----------



## mcibor

ryba said:


> "Z czego zdzierasz?" / "Z czego drzesz?" (= "Z czego się śmiejesz?")
> "Ale z tego darłem!" / "Ale miałem darcie!" (= "Ale mnie to ubawiło").



W Szczecinie te dwa wyrażenia są niepoprawne, gdyż u nas ten czasownik jest zwotny 

Czyli
"Z czego się drzesz?" (= "Z czego się śmiejesz?")
"Ale się z tego darłem!"

Więcej o darciu nie słyszałem.

Z innych słów określających śmieszną sytuację albo śmiech to mamy:

"Ale rżysz" - głównie, jeśli ktoś ma głupawy śmiech, albo się śmieje z ciebie, a tobie jest średnio.
"Mieć polewkę" = mieć ubaw
"Ale się z tego laliśmy" = śmialiśmy

jest jeszcze brecht:
Ale się brechtaliśmy = śmiech (na pierwszy rzut "ucha" brzmi jak niskie hehe)
Zbrechtaliśmy go = wyśmialiśmy

O zwale słyszałem, że jest


----------



## BezierCurve

> jest jeszcze brecht:
> Ale się brechtaliśmy = śmiech


 
Fakt, zapomniałem. Obowiązujące również na Dolnym Śląsku.


----------



## kknd

Słyszałem wszystkie poza „darciami”; dla mnie (i najwidoczniej w mojej okolicy: centralno-wschodnia Polska) czasownik „drzeć się” zawsze oznaczał _krzyczeć_: „nie drzyj się” – _nie krzycz_, „ale się darł” – _ale wrzeszczał_.


----------



## e7ka

U mnie jeszcze czasem występuje odmiana "brechtać" --> "brecholić"
"Czego się tak brecholisz?"
Częst też w okolicy warszawy używa się w tym znaczeniu słowa "cieszyć" "czego się tak cieszysz"
Rzadko, ale jednak używa się też "chichrolić" "chichrać" (nie wiem czy tak to się pisze).


----------



## mcibor

Dla mnie słowo cieszyć ma zabarwienie lekko negatywne, bo od razu mi się nasuwa:

"Z czego cieszysz mordę" 

"Chichrać" słyszałem i używałem, ale "chichrolić" już nie (PS. Chichrać mam nawet w słowniku w Mozilli, a tego drugiego nie ma  )

U nas używa się jeszcze "rechotać"


----------



## e7ka

To zależy od okolic w których się mieszka  Nie jest to żadne oficjalnie uznane w Polsce słowo  
U mnie często właśnie dodaje się końcówkę 'lić', bo np. mamy zarówno "rechotać" jak i "recholić"


----------



## naete

Ja znam jeszcze "grzać z czegoś", "mieć grzanę" lub "ale grzana!". Tego chyba jeszcze nie było


----------



## kknd

sam używam (nie wiem skąd wziąłem) czasownika _chachać_, czyli np. _Z czego się chachasz?_


----------



## fragile1

we Wrocku jest polewka, polewa i polewac mozna ze wszystkiego - mysle, ze spokojnie jak Ryba napisal w poczatkowym poscie,;
jest brechtac, lac - ale jestm pod wrazeniem - darcia nie slyszalam nigdy, albo slyszac nie skojarzylam - inne sa w uzyciu. No i oczywiscie wszechogarniajace glownie za sprawa TV - zajefajne, zajesmieszne, zaje...


----------



## ryba

Hahahah, wspaniały temat! Właśnie się dowiedziałem, że w Białymstoku ludzie gniją i mówią "Ale gnicie!". Jakieś wytłumaczenie etymologii, por favor?


----------



## przemo84

fragile1 said:


> we Wrocku jest polewka, polewa i polewac mozna ze wszystkiego - mysle, ze spokojnie jak Ryba napisal w poczatkowym poscie,;
> jest brechtac, lac - ale jestm pod wrazeniem - darcia nie slyszalam nigdy, albo slyszac nie skojarzylam - inne sa w uzyciu. No i oczywiscie wszechogarniajace glownie za sprawa TV - zajefajne, zajesmieszne, zaje...



Też jestem z Wrocka i spotkać tu można _darcie łacha z kogoś/czegoś_ lub _drzeć łacha z_.

Oprócz tego u mnie na dzielni mówi się _pęcać/pencać z kogoś/czegoś_ (dwie różne wymowy i pisownie, choć częściej słychać *pencać*).


----------



## Oletta

Nie było jeszcze:

 Z czego _się ryjesz_? = z czego _się śmiejesz?_


----------



## Faycelina

A ja od koleżanki ze Śląska słyszałam *lachać *_(uwaga, NIE łachać!)._
- Ale mieliśmy lacha/lachanie z niego!!!
- Lachaliśmy tak chyba z pół godziny.

Obiło mi się też o uszy *zaciesz*. Ale chyba bardziej chodziło o ogólny dobry humor i uśmiech.
- Co on ma taki zaciesz dzisiaj? (tak została określona osoba z uśmiechem od ucha do ucha).


----------



## Thomas1

ryba said:


> Hahahah, wspaniały temat! Właśnie się dowiedziałem, że w Białymstoku ludzie gniją i mówią "Ale gnicie!". Jakieś wytłumaczenie etymologii, por favor?


Bartek Chaciński na temat "gnić".


----------



## dylan/szcz/wro

W Szczecinie można jeszcze "mieć ramę (z czegoś/kogoś)" lub "ramować (z czegoś/kogoś). Pozostałe wyrażenia (oprócz gnicia) też są dość często używane.


----------

